# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Σύνδεση καυστηρα με 3 κυκλοφορητες και 3 θερμοστατες

## greekflavour

Καλησπερα σε ολους, 

Θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω να με κατατοπησεται λιγο γιατι παει να σπασει το κεφαλη μου, δειτε τι επαθα. Καθως βλεπεται και απο τις φωτογραφειες μου εκανα αναβαθμιση του λεβιτοστασιου το σπιτιου που εχει και μερικα ενοικιαζομενα δωματια. Παλια ητανε 1 κυκλωμα του σπιτιου καλοριφερ πανο στον καυστηρα και το MEGAFLOW ητανε αυτονομο με το απλο το RESOL BS με 1 ρελε για τον κυκλοφοριτη του, αργοτερα εβαλα 2 ηλεκτροβανες και ενα θερμοστατη RAK-TR.1000 και με κατι πατεντες καταφεραμε να δινει μια στο σπιτη και μια στον Κυλινδρο του νερο για το χειμωνα.

Αργοτερα αποφασισαμε να βαλουμαι καλοριφερ στο υπολιπο το κτιριο οποτε και αναγκαστικαμε να τα ξυλοσουμαι ολα με το επιθιμιτω να εχουμαι στον ιδιο τον λεβητα 3 ζωνες, 1 για το σπιτη, 1 για το διαμερισμα, 1 για την μποιλερ, το καθενα με δικο του θερμοστατη και δικο του κυκλοφοριτη και χωρις ηλεκτροβανες.

Old 004.jpg IMG_3475.jpg IMG_3472.jpg IMG_3434.jpg Siemens RAA30 16.png IMG_3478.jpg


Το λαθος ομως εγινε οταν αποφασισανε και παρα τις εντολες μου αφερεσανε το RAK-TR.1000 και αντι για αυτο τον θερμοστατη χρισημοπιεισανε την εντολη απο το RESOL BS που δεν εχει 2 ρελε για να δωσει διαταγη να παρει μπρος ο κυκλοφοριτης του καυστηρα με αποτελεσμα να ατμοποιεται το νερο, να φρακερνουν οι κυκλοφοριτες οι αλλοι και ο καυστιρας να παιζεται στα ζαρια αν θα αναψει η οχι. 

Οποτε επειτα απο την μακρηγορεια μηπως μπορει καποιος να με βοηθηση και να μου προσφερει καποια λυση θστε να χανα συνδεσω το RAK-TR.1000 η να μου κανει καποιο σχεδιο, θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιετερα, καλα θα μου πειτε αυτοι που το κανανε που ειναι ? Δυστιχως μεταναστευσε με την κριση και εγω ειναι στην Λεσβο και αυτο το συστημα οσους εχω φερει προσπαθουναι να μου τα βγαλουν ολα αχρηστα μεχρι που μου ειπανε οτι ο καυστηρας ειναι μικρος !!

Φιλικα Στρατος

----------


## billilis

Αγαπητέ Στράτο,

Το πρόβλημά σου είναι αποτέλεσμα των προσθηκών που έγιναν σταδιακά και χωρίς συνολική αρχική μελέτη. 
Εντούτοις τώρα η κατάσταση ως έχει διαμορφωθεί και από όσο μας έδωσες να καταλάβουμε περιλαμβάνει καυστήρα-λέβητα, boiler διπλής ενέργειας και κυκλοφορητές για κάθε κλάδο μεταξύ αυτών της θέρμανσης.

Συνεπώς απαιτείται αυτονομία που να διαχειρίζεται ολόκληρη την εγκατάσταση και να αποκλείει υπερθερμάνσεις, άσκοπες ενάυσεις, ατμοποιήσεις κλπ.
Η πρότασή μου είναι να τοποθετηθεί πίνακας αυτονομίας για κυκλοφορητές μόνο που να κάνει όλη τη δουλειά. Θα μπορούσα να σου προτείνω τύπους αλλά δε θέλω να θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση.

Με τον πίνακα και χρησιμοποιώντας υλικά που ήδη έχεις μπορείς να έχεις μία ολοκληρωμένη και σωστή εγκατάσταση.
Πιστεύω όμως ότι τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις δεν πρέπει να είναι αντικείμενο μή εξειδικευμένων ατόμων αλλά επαγγελματιών.

Αυτοί θα πρέπει να αποφασίζουν αφού συζητήσουν με τον ιδιοκτήτη για το είδος της παρέμβασης ή της συνολικής εγκατάστασης
και τελικά αυτοί να παίρνουν την ευθύνη για τη σωστή λειτουργία. 

Παντού υπάρχουν σωστοί και καταρτισμένοι επαγγελματίες που μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------

greekflavour (03-03-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπερα σε ολους, 
> 
> Θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω να με κατατοπησεται λιγο γιατι παει να σπασει το κεφαλη μου, δειτε τι επαθα. Καθως βλεπεται και απο τις φωτογραφειες μου εκανα αναβαθμιση του λεβιτοστασιου το σπιτιου που εχει και μερικα ενοικιαζομενα δωματια. Παλια ητανε 1 κυκλωμα του σπιτιου καλοριφερ πανο στον καυστηρα και το MEGAFLOW ητανε αυτονομο με το απλο το RESOL BS με 1 ρελε για τον κυκλοφοριτη του, αργοτερα εβαλα 2 ηλεκτροβανες και ενα θερμοστατη RAK-TR.1000 και με κατι πατεντες καταφεραμε να δινει μια στο σπιτη και μια στον Κυλινδρο του νερο για το χειμωνα.
> 
> Αργοτερα αποφασισαμε να βαλουμαι καλοριφερ στο υπολιπο το κτιριο οποτε και αναγκαστικαμε να τα ξυλοσουμαι ολα με το επιθιμιτω να εχουμαι στον ιδιο τον λεβητα 3 ζωνες, 1 για το σπιτη, 1 για το διαμερισμα, 1 για την μποιλερ, το καθενα με δικο του θερμοστατη και δικο του κυκλοφοριτη και χωρις ηλεκτροβανες.
> 
> Old 004.jpg IMG_3475.jpg IMG_3472.jpg IMG_3434.jpg Siemens RAA30 16.png IMG_3478.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



ανελυσε λιγο τα rak resol κλπ. να ξερουμε που βαδιζουμε.
Αν καταλαβα καλα εδινες εντολη απο θερμοστατη (δεν εχει υγροστατη πανω στον λεβητα?)και ειναι λαθος.
το πιο ευκολο ειναι να αγορασεις ενα πινακα αυτονομιας γυρω στα 30€.αλλιως παμε για κατασκευη αυτοματισμου και δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερεις.

διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος αλλα ηλεκτροβανες δεν βλεπω.εχεις βαλει μονο κυκλοφορητες?

----------


## ezizu

Από vasilimertzani: το πιο ευκολο ειναι να αγορασεις ενα πινακα αυτονομιας γυρω στα 30.

Φίλε vasilimertzani, μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα (π.χ.μάρκα-τύπο-μοντέλο) πίνακα αυτονομίας με 30 ευρώ,ή κάποιο link;Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Με ενδιαφέρει και προσωπικά,για τον δικό μου λέβητα.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## greekflavour

Αγαπητε Βιλλιλις

Ευχαριστω για τις παρατιρησεις σου και σε παρακαλω δεν πειραζει κανε την πρότασή σου για τον πίνακας αυτονομίας για κυκλοφορητές και δεν θα τους θεωρησω διαφήμιση.

Αγαπητε βασιλιμερτζανι

Και εσενα σε ευχαριστω, λοιπον το ΡΕΣΟΛ ειναι το απλο διαφορικο και εχει 2 θερμοστατες, 1 του βοιλερ, 1 του συλλεκτη, και ενα ρελε για τον κυκλοφοριτη του !!!

Το RAK-TR.1000 τις σιεμενς που ητανε ο υγροστατης του βοιλερ τον πεταξανε οι μανγκες και για θερμοστατη του βοιλερ τραβιχανε γραμμη απο το ΡΕΣΟΛ μεσου ενος απο τους δυο θερμοστατες. Πιστευω οτι εδω διμιουργηθικε το προβλημα.

Εγω λοιπων θελω να απομονοσω το ηλιακο συστημα ωστε να δουλευει μονο του με τον ηλιο χωρις μπλεχηματα με τον λεβιτα οπως και δουλευε παλαια, και επειτα στη δευτερη σερπαντινα του βοιλερ να συνδεσω τον καυστιρα που εχει δικο του κυκλοφοριτη αυτη η γραμμη με το RAK-TR.1000 της σειμενσ που θα το αναβω εγω με την ρυθμιση απο το RAK-TR.1000. 

Οποτε ας θεωρησουμαι οτι εχουμε 3 κυκλοματα το καθενα με δικο του θερμοστατη και δικο του κυκλοφοριτη.

Πραγματη δεν εχει ηλετροβανες μονο κυκλοφοριτες


DeltaSol.png

----------


## stom

Καλα το πας, αλλα χρειαζεσαι και ενα διαφορικο θερμοστατη με ελεγχο του καυστηρα για να ζεσταινεις σωστα και το boiler..
Πινακες αυτονομιας πχ εδω http://www.charmeg.gr/index.php?comp=products&cat=9
Για τον ελεγχο του boiler (και του καυστηρα επισης) πχ εδω http://www.charmeg.gr/index.php?comp=products&id=85

----------


## vasilllis

> Από vasilimertzani: το πιο ευκολο ειναι να αγορασεις ενα πινακα αυτονομιας γυρω στα 30.
> 
> Φίλε vasilimertzani, μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα (π.χ.μάρκα-τύπο-μοντέλο) πίνακα αυτονομίας με 30 ευρώ,ή κάποιο link;Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Με ενδιαφέρει και προσωπικά,για τον δικό μου λέβητα.Ευχαριστώ.



http://www.gioxas.eu/prod-thermansi.htm    selida 46 .
δυστηχως οι τιμες διαφερουν κατα πολυ γιατι παλιοτερα ειχαν την πλακετα μονο και εσυ εβαζες ωρομετρητη κλπ.
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΑ 30 ΞΕΧΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ ( ρε που παμε) απο 45 +φπα και βαλε.

Αν θες και εσυ και τα καταφερνεις σχεδιακι .

----------

greekflavour (01-03-12)

----------


## vasilllis

πολυ μπλεξιμο ρε φιλε.


αλλα καταλαβα.
θα στο εξηγησω οσο πιο αππλα και ΦΤΗΝΑ γινεται.πρεπει να φτιαξεις ενα συστημα να κραταει τον κυκλοφορητη ανοικτο να παγωσει ο λεβητας.Αν εχεις υγροστατη πανω στον λεβητα μας κανει.Θα δινεις εντολη να αναψει ο καυστηρας και αντιστοιχα ο κυκλοφορητης(απο οποιοδηποτε θερμοστατη,χωρου η μποιλερ επαγωγικο ή και ρεσολ. ο Υγροστατης τωρα θα κραταει τον κυκλοφορητη ανοικτο οταν κλεισεις το καλοριφερ(εσυ η ο θερμοστατης χωρου ή το μποιλερ) μεχρι να φτασει 45-50 βαθμους.


πες μου μονο οι 2 θερμοστατες χωρου και ο θερμοστατης μποιλερ δινουν στα ρελε που ειναι στο πινακακι?

----------

greekflavour (01-03-12)

----------


## stom

Υδροστατης παλικαρια μου  :Rolleyes: . Για να κανεις αποθερμανση στο boiler γινεται, αλλα θελει σχετικο αυτοματισμο. Αν κανεις αποθερμανση στις ζωνες θερμανσης,
δεν θα πρεπει να κλινει η τελευταια ηλεκτροβανα, αλλα αυτο ειναι προβλημα οταν θες να δολεψεις μονο το boiler.

----------


## greekflavour

Καλησπερα κυριοι

----------


## greekflavour

Κυριοι

Επειδη τα απλα τα μπερδευουμαι και τα κανουμαι ποιο πολυπλοκα απο οτι ειναι, ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ τις ηλεκτροβανες ΔΕΝ υπαρχουν ! Ξεχαστε τον βοιλερ δεν υπαρχει !

ΔΕΝ θελω αυτοματισμο ζεστου νερου, εχω τον ηλιο και το RESOL DeltaSol που δουλευει αυτονομο χωρις τον λεβιτα.

Λοιπων δεν θελω χρονοδιακοπτες ουτε προγραματισμοι εβδομαδος ουτε να αναβει τιποτα αυτοματα...

Θελω μονος μου να γυρναω τον θερμοστατη σπιτιου η του διαμερισματος και να κανει ΜΠΑΜ ο λεβητας και να περνει μπροστα. Απλα πραγματα.

Αυτο που θελω ΕΑΝ γινεται ειναι πως και τι χρειαζομαι να συνδεσω τον λεβητα με τα 3 κυκλωματα το καθενα με δικο του θερμοστατη και δικο του κυκλοφοριτη.





> πολυ μπλεξιμο ρε φιλε. αλλα καταλαβα.
> 
> θα στο εξηγησω οσο πιο αππλα και ΦΤΗΝΑ γινεται.πρεπει να φτιαξεις ενα συστημα να κραταει τον κυκλοφορητη ανοικτο να παγωσει ο λεβητας.Αν εχεις υγροστατη πανω στον λεβητα μας κανει.Θα δινεις εντολη να αναψει ο καυστηρας και αντιστοιχα ο κυκλοφορητης(απο οποιοδηποτε θερμοστατη,χωρου η μποιλερ επαγωγικο ή και ρεσολ. ο Υγροστατης τωρα θα κραταει τον κυκλοφορητη ανοικτο οταν κλεισεις το καλοριφερ(εσυ η ο θερμοστατης χωρου ή το μποιλερ) μεχρι να φτασει 45-50 βαθμους.
> 
> πες μου μονο οι 2 θερμοστατες χωρου και ο θερμοστατης μποιλερ δινουν στα ρελε που ειναι στο πινακακι?



Εχεις Δικιο, αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι δεν εχω δει πουθενα τον Υδροστατη και πολλη φοβαμε οτι αυτο μπορει καν να μην υπαρχει, οσο για το πινακακι ουτε ξερω τι παει.

Σκεφτομαι να τα ξυλοσω ολα και χανα απο την αρχη !

Φιλικα Στρατος

----------


## george1

> .....................Σκεφτομαι να τα ξυλωσω ολα και ξανα απο την αρχη !
> 
> Φιλικα Στρατος




Δεν ειμαι καλοριφερτζης, δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αλλα παρα πολυ προσφατα (στην ουσια μολις πριν απο 5 μερες μπηκε σε λειτουργια) εκανα διαχωρισμο οροφων σε τριορωφη μεζονετα. Κυριολεκτικα εκανα αυτο που εισαι ετοιμος να κανεις, τα ξηλωσα σχεδον ολα. 
Απλα αναθεσα σε 2 τεχνιτες των ειδικοτητων που αναφερω παραπανω να κανει ο καθενας την δουλεια του στον τομεα του. Το δυσκολοτερο κομματι ηταν να εξηγησω στον ηλεκτρολογο τι ηθελα να κανει, παρολο που ηταν το αυτονοητο. Οταν το καταλαβε η δουλεια ειχε ηδη τελειωσει.
Πολυ απλα οταν ενας απο τους 3 θερμοστατες δινει εντολη για θερμανση, αυτη η εντολη παει στον καυστηρα και στην ηλεκτροβανα που ανοιγει, Εαν ο καυστηρας ειναι ανοικτος η εντολη αγνοειται, εαν η ηλεκτροβανα ειναι ανοικτη η εντολη αγνοειται.
Οταν ο θερμοστατης δινει εντολη για σταματημα τοτε κλεινει ο καυστηρας και ξεκιναει ενα χρονικο (αυτην την στιγμη δεν φαινεται στην φωτογραφια του πινακα, ειναι εκτος πινακα ακομη λογω δοκιμων) που επιτρεπει την ηλεκτροβανα του οροφου να παραμεινει ανοικτη για συγκεκριμενο χρονο (ποσο? οσο να πεσει η θερμοκρασια του νερου κατω γυρω στους 45-50οC εαν ειναι ανοικτος μονο αυτος οροφος). Εαν στον ενδιαμεσο χρονο ζητησει ο θερμοστατης θερμανση, ο χρονος μηδενιζεται. 

Διευκρινηση Νο1 : δεν σταματαω τις ηλεκτροβανες απο τον υδροστατη γιατι οι χωροι εχουν διαφορετικη χρηση οποτε μπορει ο ενας οροφος να ζηταει και ο αλλος οχι οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος να δουλευει η ηλεκτροβανα ωρες που δεν χρειαζεται
Διευκρινηση Νο2 : οι θερμοστατες ειναι ψηφιακοι με PID και χρονοπρογραμματισμο
Διευκρινηση Νο3 : υπαρχει γραμμη bypass που οταν σταματησει και η τελευταια ηλεκτροβανα τοτε γινεται ανακυκλοφορια του νερου ωσπου ωσπου να σταματησει και ο μοναδικος κυκλοφορητης καπου στους 35-40οC.

----------

greekflavour (01-03-12)

----------


## vasilllis

δεν με βοηθας καθολου.
τελος παντων .εχουν ως εξης.
τρια ρελε λυχνιας οπλιζουν απο τους θερμοστατες η επαφη 1-3 τους οπλιζει αντιστοιχα αλλα τρια με 11 ποδαρακια.η επαφη NO απο τα πρωτα τρια ανοιγει τον καυστηρα και οπλιζει το δευτερο ρελε.απο τα δευτερα τρια που εβαλες μια επαφη ΝΟ θα περνει απο τον υγροστατη του λεβητα (πρεπει να τον βαλεις οπως δηποτε) και μεσω μιας ΝΟ θα δινει στο αντιστοιχο πηνιο του μαζι με την εντολη απο το πρωτο πηνιο (επαφη αυτοσυγκρατησης λεγεται)ετσι μολις πεσει η θερμοκρασια θα οπλιζει το πρωτο ρελε και ο καυστηρας και αυτο με την σειρα του θα οπλιζει το δευτερο ρελε .η επαφη ΝΟ του δευτερου που ανεφερα πιο πανω θα περιμενει τον υγροστατη να πιασει θερμοκρασια 40-50 βαθμους.μολις τους πιασει θα δινει αυτο ρευμα στο πηνιο του δευτερου ρελε(αρα μολις κλεισεις τον θερμοστατη θα μεινει οπλισμενο μεχρι να πεσει κατω απο 50 ο λεβητας)και στον δευτερη επαφη του δευτερου ρελε κοτσαρεις τον αντιστοιχο κυκλοφορητη.
τν τριτη επαφη απο τα τριτα ρελε θα παρεις τις NC και θα περασεις εν σειρα τον υγροστατη ουτωςωστε αν ανοιξουν δυο θερμοστατες μαζι να κλεινει οποιος δεν χρειαζεται και να μενει ανοιχτος ο τελευταιος(αυτα ειναι που λενε ολοι με ανοικτη την τελευατια ηλεκτροβανα)
κοστος ενα πινακακι 6 λυχνιας ,τρεις καφεδες και υπομονη.
ΒΑΣΙΚΟ, υγροστατη λεβητα,δεν μπορει να μην εχεις, καθε λεβητας πως ξεκιναει τον κυκλοφορητη του?

----------


## greekflavour

Φιλε  *vasilimertzani

*Ευχαριστο πολλη, για την επιμονη σου, μακαρι αυτος που πηρε τα χιλιαρικα να ειχε την μιση επιμονη σου αλλα με αυτα που γραφτικαν εβγαλα το συμβερασμα οτι το ποιο αξιοπιστο και οικονομικο συστημα ειναι να τα ξυλοσω, βρικα online βασικους πινακες αυτοματισμου για μονο με κυκλοφοριτες οποτε ειμαστε ενταξη με 140,00 ο πινακας και κανα 100σταρικο εχτρα θα τα βολεψουμε.

και για να μην βγω τρελος *Ρωτας ''ΒΑΣΙΚΟ, υγροστατη λεβητα,δεν μπορει να μην εχεις, καθε λεβητας πως ξεκιναει τον κυκλοφορητη του?''
*
ιδου η εικονα του υγροστατη¨

ΣΤΟ ΠΑΤΩΜΑ ΠΕΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ !!! (ειναι ο πορτοκαλης)

IMG_3479.jpg imit2.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

> Φιλε *vasilimertzani
> 
> *Ευχαριστο πολλη, για την επιμονη σου, μακαρι αυτος που πηρε τα χιλιαρικα να ειχε την μιση επιμονη σου αλλα με αυτα που γραφτικαν εβγαλα το συμβερασμα οτι το ποιο αξιοπιστο και οικονομικο συστημα ειναι να τα ξυλοσω, βρικα online βασικους πινακες αυτοματισμου για μονο με κυκλοφοριτες οποτε ειμαστε ενταξη με 140,00 ο πινακας και κανα 100σταρικο εχτρα θα τα βολεψουμε.
> 
> και για να μην βγω τρελος *Ρωτας ''ΒΑΣΙΚΟ, υγροστατη λεβητα,δεν μπορει να μην εχεις, καθε λεβητας πως ξεκιναει τον κυκλοφορητη του?''
> *
> ιδου η εικονα του υγροστατη¨
> 
> ΣΤΟ ΠΑΤΩΜΑ ΠΕΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ !!! (ειναι ο πορτοκαλης)
> ...



na σαι καλα.εχω και φιλαρακι ΜΥτιλινιω στην δουλεια για αυτο σε προσεχω.Οντως την καλυτερη δουλεια θα κανεις.Υποψη ομως υγροστατη λεβητα πρεπει να βαλεις.Αν και δεν πρεπει να ειναι ο πορτοκαλης που μου εδειξες.ριξε μια ματια εκει τριγυρω..χαχαχα

οτι θες εδω ειμαστε.

----------

greekflavour (01-03-12)

----------


## greekflavour

Φιλε *Βασίλη

*Μια ερωτιση σε παρακαλω, 

Εφοσον το συστημα τωρα θα εχει Κυκλοφοριτες, Θερμοστατες χορου, Υγροστατη λεβητα και ολα αυτα μαζι με τον Καυστηρα συνδεονται στον ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥ δεν μου λες ο Πινακας Οργάνων του Λέβητα δεν καταργειται ? Δηλαδη δεν θα εχει καμια χριση αλλα ουτε και θα συνδαιεται με τιποτα ? Σωστα ?



Pinakas Levita.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

> Φιλε *Βασίλη
> 
> *Μια ερωτιση σε παρακαλω, 
> 
> Εφοσον το συστημα τωρα θα εχει Κυκλοφοριτες, Θερμοστατες χορου, Υγροστατη λεβητα και ολα αυτα μαζι με τον Καυστηρα συνδεονται στον ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥ δεν μου λες ο Πινακας Οργάνων του Λέβητα δεν καταργειται ? Δηλαδη δεν θα εχει καμια χριση αλλα ουτε και θα συνδαιεται με τιποτα ? Σωστα ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pinakas Levita.jpg



Καλημερα.
τελικα θελεις ξυλο.

Ο ενας απο τους δυο ροοστατες ειναι για το που κλεινει ο λεβητας,ο αλλος ειναι ο υγροστατης που εψαχνα ,ειναι για να δινει εντολη στον κυκλοφορητη (εδω ειναι που πρεπει ν φταιξουμε εμεις γιατι εχουμε 3) να λειτουργει πανω απο 50 βαθμους.


οποτε: στην ουσια το πινακακι σου οταν δινει ον θα δινει εντολη στον πινακα αυτον.
ΕΤΣΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ.δεν ξερω αν ειναι ηδη ετσι αλλα κανε το.

----------

greekflavour (06-03-12)

----------


## stom

Μπα,  τεχνικο χρειαζεται που να ξερει.
Καλες εκρηξεις.

----------

greekflavour (06-03-12)

----------


## panos318

Για σου φίλε μου
πάρε δυο σχεδία για να κάνης την δουλειά σου
Το ένα είναι χωρίς αποθέρμανση και το άλλο με αποθέρμανση
Αυτονομια .jpgΑυτονομια με αποθ&#94.jpg
Παίρνεις μια φάση από τον πίνακα του λεβητοστασίου και *την περνάς πρώτα από την επαφή του θερμοστάτη λέβητα* και μετά την πας στο κύκλωμα που σου έδωσα

----------

greekflavour (03-03-12)

----------


## greekflavour

Φιλε Πανο σε ευχαριστω, πολλη ωραια τα σχεδια σου και κατανοητα.





> Φιλε *Βασίλη
> 
> *Μια ερωτιση σε παρακαλω, 
> 
> Εφοσον το συστημα τωρα θα εχει Κυκλοφοριτες, Θερμοστατες χορου, Υγροστατη λεβητα και ολα αυτα μαζι με τον Καυστηρα συνδεονται στον ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥ δεν μου λες ο Πινακας Οργάνων του Λέβητα δεν καταργειται ? Δηλαδη δεν θα εχει καμια χριση αλλα ουτε και θα συνδαιεται με τιποτα ? Σωστα ?




Φιλε Βασιλη βαση της συνδεσμολογιας του Πινακα Αυτοματισμου που επησυναπτω ο Πινακας Οργάνων του Λέβητα λογικα ειναι αχρηστος και περιτος. Σωστα ?

Φιλικα Στρατος

sx_apollo4.jpg

----------

